# New router needed...narrowed it down to these two, maybe...



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

Bosch 2.25-HP Variable Speed Corded Router 1617EVSPK for $170 or...









Hitachi® 2-1/4 Peak HP Variable Speed Fixed/Plunge Base Router Kit
Model Number: KM12VC for $161.

This will be for bench work, not for a table. Since the money is very similar and the reviews on Amazon are too, I thought I would ask for opinions here.

I really would like some dust collection, but I am not sure either of these offer any dust collection options, do they?

Thoughts?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I vote for the Bosch 1617EVS


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

We love LA! My daughter is in NOLa, works for Tulane. Heading down that way April 3rd.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have 2 of Bosch 1617 kits, and I love them. You won't go wrong with it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> I vote for the Bosch 1617EVS


+1 What Bob said.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I would go with the Bosch. I have the Hitachi in a router table that I bought used. The Hitachi is OK and have no real complaints, but I think that the Bosch is a better choice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> This will be for bench work, not for a table. Since the money is very similar and the reviews on Amazon are too, I thought I would ask for opinions here.
> 
> I really would like some dust collection, but I am not sure either of these offer any dust collection options, do they?
> 
> Thoughts?


The reason I vote for the Bosch is simple. I have two of them (complete sets). One is under a table along with a Triton 3 1/4hp router. One is set up for cutting dovetails using the Porter cable jig (using the plunge base).

If needed it is easy to remove the router from the table and put it in the other plunge base for hand held operations. No problems encountered. They have performed well for me.

Note: The dust port is optional but nice to have attached to the base. The Bosch VAC005 hose is also a nice one. It fits other tools I have also.

Another option available is the adapter for template bushings. And an adapter for the template bushing adapter that allows you to use the guide bushings sold by Bosch (see pics).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Bosch is an excellent choice but I like the Hitachi too. It is very smooth and is well balanced on your hands. It comes with a 5 yr warranty so it is a pretty good deal.


----------



## mazmes (Jan 28, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> The reason I vote for the Bosch is simple. I have two of them (complete sets). One is under a table along with a Triton 3 1/4hp router. One is set up for cutting dovetails using the Porter cable jig (using the plunge base).
> 
> If needed it is easy to remove the router from the table and put it in the other plunge base for hand held operations. No problems encountered. They have performed well for me.
> 
> ...


Love the two router table, never seen or heard of one before.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I recently looked into obtaining a new router and gave both hard looks. The depth fine adjustment on the Hitachi seemed to me to be unnecessarily difficult but otherwise a very good value. I finally went with the Bosch MRC23EVSK which is pricier than the 1617EVSPK but it has a 15 amp motor as opposed to the 12 amp motor of the 1617 and the 11 amp motor of the Hitachi.

If you are new to routers or power tool woodworking, please forthe sake of your lungs take seriouslythe dust cllection post by Mike (MTStringer)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Another vote for the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. The plunge base is very comfortable to me, and the fixed base can offer some above the table depth adjustment when table mounted. Many routers are designed so that if table mounted the plunge base is used, Bosch is the opposite and that makes tremendous sense to me. Fixed base in the table, pop the motor out and use the plunge for hand held routing. 

The Hitachi gets good marks, but with a pair of 1617 kits, i'm pleased enough to not be looking past what i have. (I think that it's the only tool i feel that way about. Same way i feel about my Bride!!)

earl


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bosch...

Bought mine in a cased set, came with dust collection, bushings etc. Good customer service.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosch 1617 gets my vote. Have two now so each base gets one. Used the Bosch in the table until I got a Triton, and the Bosch worked extremely well for that purpose. It also fits most lifts should your knees, like mine, give you problems reaching under table. The Bosch has an above table adjustment key so you don't necessarily need a lift. 

I have never needed it for any of my Bosch tools, but reports of their customer service are all outstanding. Bosch accessories are as well made as the router itself and the ESVPK package is generally available for $199, a pretty good price. If you want to use PorterCable sized bushings, you need to get the two adapters for that purpose (About 10 bucks on Amazon), or just use the Bosch bayonet set. Bosch also has an edge guide that is outstanding and which comes with a dust collection attachment, a really nice feature. I really don't know much about the Hitachi. Their other tools look pretty solid, but I've never known anyone who had any Hitachi tools.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the Bosch kit as well as the Bosch Colt.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

If it were me I would get the Bosch. $170 for the combo is a great price. 

I paid $169 for mine back around 7 or 8 years ago and the cheapest I have seen it lately is $189. Mine has been in my router table from day one and gets alotta use and has been problem free. I never use the plunge base and really didn't need the kit but I have it anyhoo.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> If it were me I would get the Bosch. $170 for the combo is a great price.
> 
> I paid $169 for mine back around 7 or 8 years ago and the cheapest I have seen it lately is $189. Mine has been in my router table from day one and gets alotta use and has been problem free. I never use the plunge base and really didn't need the kit but I have it anyhoo.


The reconditioned kit can be had for $169 from my favorite source of recon tools, price for the new kit is $189 from the same place. At $199, shipping is free (instead of $6.99) so with the addition of the guide bushing adapter and the edge guide--it's an efficient purchase.

I like how they price their tools to be just below free shipping--helps me justify adding a few options. It's almost like it's done by somebody who has to do the same justification at home!!
earl


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

Honestly, you won't go wrong with either one. I own the Hitachi and I've enjoyed it. Bosh is a better brand and will probably last longer. 

Ready, Aim, Aim, Aim. Pull the trigger and buy one and enjoy.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have collected reference material for the Bosch. Check out this thread.
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/56617-bosch-1617-evspk-2-25-hp-router-combo-kit.html


----------

